# Coping with a failed ivf cycle



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

Ive just had my first ivf cycle fail. I was just looking for any tips or inspiration on how to move foward.

Thanks, ray


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I've not got many tips or inspiration as such, but I've found while I did lose all my positivity after my failed cycle, it did come back with time. Plenty - a majority - of women have a failed first cycle and many, if not most, go on to have a baby in later cycles. It is very hard, but bear in mind too your clinic will learn from this cycle and will be thinking about how to improve your chances for the next cycle. The fact your case seems to be possibly blocked tubes and fibroids, and your hubby is perfect, actually gives you a better chance than some others on this forum with more complex or serious cases had who have had, in some cases, multiple babies. And even the fact you had a chemical pregnancy is a good sign, as it shows you can conceive.

I guess the only tip I have is to look into supplements. Did you or your partner take any? There's great info on various areas of this forum about the best ones to take, and not just folic acid or multivits.

Best of luck xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks susan, appreciate ur reply!x


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

It's really hard to pick yourself back up after a failed cycle (or one that was successful but then miscarried as in my case) but you do because you have do. In order to achieve your dream you cannot give up. Though I know full well how scary and daunting it is to 'get back in the saddle' 

I looked into medication and supplements and got myself ultra fit whilst waiting for treatment and I even booked our wedding and applied for the marathon to keep me busy and give me things to look forward to in case the next cycle didn't work. It did work as I felt much more positive in general and now I'm 6 wks away from getting married and I will be 7 mths pregnant. It's the most planned baby ever but I didn't think it would be like this! 

Good luck for when you do try again and take care of yourself in the meantime. Don't rush into the next cycle if you feel you are not emotionally ready. Lots of luck xxxx


----------

